# Pet Health Medical Resource



## Retired (May 10, 2010)

One of my favorite online resources for competent, reliable and credible medical information has been MedicieNet.com

I noticed they now have a section dedicated to pet health, and if this section follows in the same standards as the parent site, it should be a valuable resource for anyone interested in pet health.

Pet Health - Dog and Cat Health Information on MedicineNet

:cat:up:


----------



## getxtina (Mar 23, 2011)

Would you know if anyone is selling pet insurance?


----------

